# Azar



## Ivonne do Tango

Venho aqui com mais uma consulta.

Em espanhol dizemos: sorteo al azar
Como é em português? Sorteio _ao_ azar/Sorteio a_leatório_

Obrigada desde já pela ajuda.
Ivonne


----------



## luscofusco

Sorteio, simplemente, que já implica ser aleatório ou _à sorte_

Azar em portugês significa *má* sorte.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

luscofusco said:


> Sorteio , simplemente, que já implica ser aleatório ou _à sorte_
> 
> Azar em portugês significa *má* sorte .


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Veja só! Muito obrigada pelo esclarecimento...

Beijo


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne, veja que existe a expressão "escolha ao azar" também em portugues, com o mesmo sentido do espanhol, mas a palavra "azar" para nós significa "má sorte".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Em espanhol deve ser uma redundância, mas é muito comum encontrar a frase escrita assim em muitos lugares, além de escutá-la em todos lados.


----------



## luscofusco

WhoSoyEu said:


> Ivonne, veja que existe a expressão "escolha ao azar" também em portugues, com o mesmo sentido do espanhol, mas a palavra "azar" para nós significa "má sorte".


 
Escolha ao azar???? Desculpe, onde é que encontrou essa frase???


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Coloque no Google "escolha ao azar" entre aspas e veja só os resultados. Na realidade, eu nunca vi a expressão "escolha à sorte", e sim, "ao azar", sendo que neste caso significa "ao que o destino determinar" como em espanhol.

Aqui vão alguns resultados: 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/4895671/O-Silencio-dos-Inocentes-Thomas-Haris Tradução de "Silencio dos Inocentes"

http://pt.pokersource.com/ligadepoquer/poker-leaguefall2006.asp Liga de Poquer - "Escolha ao azar de um dos três ganhadores – 5,000 Pontos de PSO"


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Coloque no Google "escolha ao azar" entre aspas e veja só os resultados. Na realidade, eu nunca vi a expressão "escolha à sorte", e sim, "ao azar", sendo que neste caso significa "ao que o destino determinar" como em espanhol.
> 
> Aqui vão alguns resultados:
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/4895671/O-Silencio-dos-Inocentes-Thomas-Haris Tradução de "Silencio dos Inocentes"
> 
> http://pt.pokersource.com/ligadepoquer/poker-leaguefall2006.asp Liga de Poquer - "Escolha ao azar de um dos três ganhadores – 5,000 Pontos de PSO"


 
Mais uma consulta...  Os que ganham os concursos são GANHADORES ou VENCEDORES?  Não vou abrir outro tema por isto, vão me aborrecer!


----------



## luscofusco

Pronto, mais uma das utilizações possíveis no Brasil e impossíveis em Portugal


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Mais uma consulta... Os que ganham os concursos são GANHADORES ou VENCEDORES? Não vou abrir outro tema por isto, vão me aborrecer!


Eu diria que são GANHADORES, mas é comum ouvir "O vencedor do sorteio é ..." 
Para mim, não há vencedor de um sorteio, e sim, ganhador.


----------



## luscofusco

Eu diria vencedores, mas talvez seja melhor seguir uma única versão de português!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

luscofusco said:


> Pronto, mais uma das utilizações possíveis no Brasil e impossíveis em Portugal


 
Se vc observar com atenção, verá que a página do poquer está hospedada em Portugal, mas devo admitir que a redação está em Pt-Br e não em Pt-Pt. Na mesma página há a seguinte frase: *Os prêmios ao azar serão dados, baseando-se simplesmente em três números gerados aleatoriamente, depois que cada torneio.  *


----------



## luscofusco

Pois, eu também vi que a página está hospedada em Portugal mas que a grafia é brasileira. E garanto que se falar dos prémios ao azar a um português ele desata-se a rir e imagina logo uma espécie de compensação para alguém muito, mas muito azarento!


----------



## Outsider

Sorteio *ao acaso* é como se diz habitualmente em português.

esp. _al azar_ = pt. _ao acaso_


----------



## coolbrowne

E, já que aqui estamos, usa-se em Portugal a expressão "jogos de azar"?


----------



## Guigo

Interessante observar que, talvez por influência da informática, a palavra _aleatório/a_ vem sendo usada, mais comumente, ao menos no Brasil. Ainda tem um quê de formalismo, mas menos do que se poderia supor.
Não é incomum escutar-se algo como: "Chefe, por que você não faz uma escolha aleatória para saber quem vai ficar de plantão, hoje?"


----------



## luscofusco

coolbrowne said:


> E, já que aqui estamos, usa-se em Portugal a expressão "jogos de azar"?



Boa malha, mais uma vez! ))

Diz-se sim senhor!

Como diria um comico português "a lingua portuguesa é muito traiçoeira..."

(peço desculpa mas estou outra vez no computador que não tem os acentos todos)


----------



## anaczz

Apenas para lembrar que caso o texto esteja relacionado a estatística, usa-se o termo *sorteio aleatório* ou então *escolha aleatória*, evitando-se o pleonasmo.


----------



## luscofusco

Diz-se jogos de azar, mas azar ao jogo...

E não se diz escolher ao azar, mas sim escolher à sorte ou sortear.


----------

